# JFreechart LineChart erstellen



## Vito611 (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo leute, 
kann mir jmd ein Beispiel posten wie man ein LineChart (jfreechart-1.0.12) erstellt?
Ich habe in meine Software ein DataTableModel bestehen aus "Zeit"  und "Werte".
Diese möchte ich in LineChart erzeugen:
Y-Achse = Werte
X-Achse = Zeit

und dann für jede spalte die entsprechende linie.

Ich habe schon im net vergeblich nach einen howto gesucht wie man sowas erstellt bzw vorgeht.
Danke im vorraus


----------



## notte (24. Februar 2009)

Gerade zu JFreeChart gibt es hervorragende Beispiele im Standard-Paket. Dort werden alle Diagramme in mehreren Variationen vorgeführt. Sourcen sind inkl.

--> Schau dir mal die jars auf der Seite an.

Ansonsten gibt es sogar Factories, die dir Diagramme zusammenbauen:


```
ChartFactory.createBarChart(title, // Title
					xAxisLabel, // Category - Achsen-Label
					yAxisLabel, // Value - Achsen-Label
					categoryDataSet, // Datensatz
					PlotOrientation.VERTICAL, true, // mit Legende
					true, // mit Tooltips
					false); // ohne URLs
		}
```

Ansonsten auch gernde genommen: www.gidf.de


----------



## Fulk (25. Februar 2009)

Schau mal hier:
http://www.java2s.com/Code/Java/Chart/JFreeChartLineChartDemo6.htm

Hier findest Du recht viele Beispiele.


----------

